# The Flabulous CindyG Photo Thread!



## SoVerySoft (Apr 16, 2009)

For those of you who knew Cindy, this thread will bring back many memories. For those of you who did not get the chance to know her, hopefully this thread will open your eyes to this beautiful, loving gal who was sexy and confident in her own skin and probably the sweetest person I've ever known. 

I'll start...


Here is Cindy, at a 4th of July BBQ in 1998. I love this pic - it really captures her spirit!

View attachment CINDYBBQ.JPG​


These are from 1997 - the first time I met Cindy in person. We shot some pics for our respective "home pages" (as they were called back then).

View attachment 2HOT1.JPG



View attachment 2HOT14CR.JPG



View attachment 2SWEET1.JPG



View attachment 2HOT22.JPG

​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 16, 2009)

A few more oldies - these are from the 4th of July, 1998



View attachment CINDYPM.JPG

Cindy and John 


View attachment CJKPOOL.JPG

Cindy, John and Kathie


View attachment 7POOL.JPG

Back row - Anna and Genna. Front row - Cindy, John, Kathie, Ian and Randi


View attachment Allofus.jpg

Randi, Ian, Anna, Genna, Kathie, John, Cindy and Brian​


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 16, 2009)

Lilly, I love that - I will add FLABULOUS to the thread title!!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 16, 2009)

More pics - from March, 1999. At a birthday party for Anna.

Sorry for the tiny pics - back then I uploaded really small pics to my site. 

View attachment CGBGKIM.JPG

Cindy, Brian, Kimmie


View attachment FATWISTR.JPG

Fat Twister!


View attachment FATWSTR2.JPG

More Fat Twister.


View attachment CGBGTABL.JPG

Back at the hotel. Using Brian as a table.


View attachment BGMEASCG.JPG

We all got measured - mostly for the photo op. Yeah, we were that dedicated to our websites. ​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 16, 2009)

Here are more from 1998, this was the mini bash we went to in Virginia, at a local hotel and Dave (ATrueFA)'s house. 

View attachment CINDYCUP.JPG



View attachment 4OFUS.JPG



View attachment MECINDY.JPG



View attachment grp_pp5.jpg​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 16, 2009)

From the same bash - here are some pool pics:

View attachment S25CiBrPl.jpg



View attachment pool1.jpg



View attachment ci_mrg.jpg​


----------



## DeniseW (Apr 16, 2009)

I have a couple of pictures but I may need help posting them. I'll scan them when I find them in the next couple of days.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 16, 2009)

A friend and I went to visit Cindy in April of 2001. 



View attachment CINDY102.JPG



View attachment CINDY101.JPG



View attachment CINDY309.JPG​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 16, 2009)

That same weekend we went to one of Heather's Heavenly Bodies Dances.

View attachment CJ118.JPG

Cindy and Johnny


View attachment CHCIN112.JPG

Cindy and a fan - sorry, I don't know who this is! I do remember he was very excited to meet her.


View attachment CP206.jpg

Cindy and PhilQ


View attachment CPLME207.JPG

Cindy, Paul and me


View attachment party1.jpg

Feeling Heather's belly!​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 16, 2009)

DeniseW said:


> I have a couple of pictures but I may need help posting them. I'll scan them when I find them in the next couple of days.



Denise, I'd be happy to help you.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 17, 2009)

The 1999 NAAFA Convention:

View attachment TOWELFUN.JPG

Cindy, Anna and Kathie (after the pool with towels and wet hair in the hospitality suite)


View attachment CINDYG.JPG

In the lobby. So cute!


View attachment 4ONABED.JPG

Cindy, Cleacia (Taurus Vixn), Brie and Heather​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 17, 2009)

Heavenly Bodies New Year's Eve Bash (2002) :

View attachment Cga_a03.jpg



View attachment CGD_A07.JPG​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 17, 2009)

At the very first NJ Mini Bash in 1999. It was called the "NJ Fat Chat Bash" back then, since we all had met in Dim Chat.

View attachment FPCGBG.JPG



View attachment SLCINDYG.JPG



View attachment SLACCC.JPG



View attachment ancing1.jpg



View attachment SDGACG.JPG
​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 17, 2009)

The 3rd NJ Mini Bash in 2001

View attachment AJKC_B19.JPG


View attachment HKC_C02.JPG



View attachment Cd_be57a.jpg



View attachment CIND_D08.JPG



View attachment CIND_D15.JPG​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 17, 2009)

More from the 2001 NJ Bash:

View attachment Acin_e08.jpg



View attachment ACIN_E16.JPG



View attachment CAJ_G02.JPG



View attachment DCIN_H06.JPG



View attachment Roomparty1S.JPG​


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 17, 2009)

These pictures make me so happy! :wubu: I know I have more of her somewhere. I'll keep looking.


----------



## meaulnes (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks for these photos. I am a great admirer of Cindy. She was for me the first BBW model I found on web. It would be great to see more - now when the webside of Cindy is closed...


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 17, 2009)

Marvellous photos everyone!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 17, 2009)

I've got more to post, and will do so this weekend.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 17, 2009)

Even tho I wasn't at these events, I remember first seeing these pics. They bring back such memories.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## Tarella (Apr 17, 2009)

What a wonderful tribute to Cindy. She radiated beauty and a gentle soul and these photos capture her very nicely. I never met Cindy but we did chat a few times in the old chat rooms and all I can say is she was a classy kind person. I am sincerely sorry for her loss but glad she is being celebrated here. Thanks posters.

Tara


----------



## Cat (Apr 20, 2009)

This is such a cool thread. I recognize so man of those pictures, especially the early ones when the 'net was young. 

Here's a few from the 1999 NAAFA Convention in Boston that were on my old "Tour" site:




.


----------



## meaulnes (May 6, 2009)

It is very sad that this thread came to the end - it seems so...
Generally I guess it would be good to see more pictures of Cindy, even from her paywebside from the past. I think for a new generation of FA in the future... But maybe I am wrong, I don´t know... Cindy was really the queen of SSBBW...


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 7, 2009)

Actually, I have a few more to add. More recent than the others I posted.

View attachment MemDay 06 CindyLilly.jpg

With Lilly Memorial Day Weekend 2006


View attachment Labor Day 07-Cindy.jpg

Labor Day Weekend 2007


View attachment memday 08-Cindy.jpg

Memorial Day Weekend 2008


View attachment Memday 08-stephen-cindy.jpg

With Stephen Memorial Day Weekend 2008


View attachment memday 08-me-cindy.jpg

With me, Memorial Day Weekend 2008​


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 7, 2009)

This is a great thread, SVS. Thank you so much for all the pix!


----------



## RayanamiNGE (May 7, 2009)

About 9 years ago, I was 14 years old and confused about who I am as an FA. And I found Cindy's and Cat's site online... And they helped me find who who I am, and realize that it is ok to be me... I was able to thank Cat at last years Las Vegas BBW Bash, but I always wanted to thank Cindy. I hope she can hear me now, thanking her with all my heart and tearfull eyes...

Thank you Cindy, you changed my life. I wanted to tell you this in person, but I wanted to let you know you touched my life in the most beautiful way anyone could. I will never forget you.


----------



## Prince Dyscord (May 16, 2009)

Wow. Those pics really brought back memories of the old days (especially the "home pages". Everyone had a geocities account)

Cindy was the second SSBBW that I've ever seen online. This was back in 97ish. I was waaaaay to shy to talk to her though. I didn't really start talking until around 2000 when we started chatting on AOL. She was grateful to have someone to listen to her and I was grateful to have someone who could hold a conversation with me (This was at the start of the decline of AOL. lol)

She was really sweet and even though our chatting slowed down over the years, she didn't forget me. It's still hard to believe she's gone. Like I said in another thread, I just wished her a Happy Birthday what seemed like not to long ago. 

Thanks for this thread. It shows everyone who didn't know her what a great soul she was.


----------



## RayanamiNGE (Jun 7, 2009)

I recently completed a picture I made of her... I'd like to share it here.

If anyone knows her family, I'd like it if they were able to get a copy of it.





Please click on it to link you to the medium size image.

Here is a direct link to the original size.

http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/1944/cindygfullsize.jpg

I hope everyone here can enjoy. And I pray, somewhere Cindy is looking at this picture, and remembers how much she is missed.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 7, 2009)

RayanamiNGE said:


> I recently completed a picture I made of her... I'd like to share it here.
> 
> If anyone knows her family, I'd like it if they were able to get a copy of it.
> 
> ...



Wow, that picture is absolutely stunning. A lovely tribute. I am sure Cindy is appreciating it from her new vantage point, and smiling


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 12, 2009)

I found a few more pics of Cindy, and I thought I would share them. These are from 2006.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 12, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> I found a few more pics of Cindy, and I thought I would share them. These are from 2006.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have been dying to see that picture! I couildn't remember who took it. :wubu:


----------



## ssbbwnut (Jul 14, 2009)

SVS,
Thank you so so so so much for sharing theese awesome pictures of our beloved Cindy! When I think back to thoose times that I was lucky enough to share with her, my heart rejoices!!
We were all so very lucky to have had such an amazing woman grace our lives. Life is too short, dont be afraid to tell thoose around you whom you love, and shower them with it!!

(ps, how are you? Whats new in your world?)

Thank you again,
GLENN


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 14, 2009)

ssbbwnut said:


> SVS,
> Thank you so so so so much for sharing theese awesome pictures of our beloved Cindy! When I think back to thoose times that I was lucky enough to share with her, my heart rejoices!!
> We were all so very lucky to have had such an amazing woman grace our lives. Life is too short, dont be afraid to tell thoose around you whom you love, and shower them with it!!
> 
> ...



Those were really cute pics of the two of you. I forgot I had them! 

And you are right - Cindy was a very very special lady. Sigh.

I'm doing ok, just going through pics and gearing up for the NAAFA convention in a couple of weeks. Hope you're doing ok as well.


----------



## SparkGirl (Jul 16, 2009)

*Ravienne recently sent me this picture and I'm so glad to have it!!!! It's from the Heavenly Bodies Memorial Day Weekend, 2008.* 

View attachment Me&Cindy 08.jpg


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 21, 2009)

I just came accross this one. It's from the Heavenly Bodies Labor Day Weekend, 2007. 2 of my favorite all time BBW's. 

View attachment DSC00887.JPG


----------



## SparkGirl (Jul 21, 2009)

_*Awww great pic Phil!! Thanks for posting it *_


----------

